# PSU for r9280x



## sutta_boy (Jun 27, 2015)

I have shortlisted two PSU for my r9280x build, I just wanted a second opinion on both of these.

Antec VP650 which has 35a on 12v rails or,

Seasonic eco 650W which has 46a on 12v rails.

Build :
R9280x
4x2 corsair venegance 1600
2 fans.
1 hdd  1tb
fx 8120.

So, which of these should I take?, will it suffice my build?, out of both of these companies which company provides the best RMA service?.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 27, 2015)

I would suggest Seasonic s12 620 instead


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 27, 2015)

ASHISH65 said:


> I would suggest Seasonic s12 620 instead



Quite out of my budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 27, 2015)

Seasonic ECO 650w -4500.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 28, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> I have shortlisted two PSU for my r9280x build, I just wanted a second opinion on both of these.
> 
> Antec VP650 which has 35a on 12v rails or,
> 
> ...



get corsair gs 600....


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 28, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> get corsair gs 600....



I am not getting a corsair product ever again. The RMA is pathetic.


----------

